# Freakin Sweet (New Humi)



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

I finally got my new humi in last week and got it all seasoned and stocked. It took a little longer than it was supposed to to get it in and it seems bigger than I imagined but thats always a good thing. I actually have room for additions in my humi now . Pics below are of my baby an aristocrat M-25D in a dark red mahogany finish. Hopefully, this is the last humi for awhile.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

That's an awesome set up you got there! :tu


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow, beautiful humi!


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Damn nice setup there brother:tu


----------



## carterwsu (Apr 3, 2008)

Impressive set up. Whenever your in the market to trade off some of those Oliva V Torps, give me a holler.
:tu


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Congrats on the nice purchase! I really like humidors with storage trays.


----------



## CoopnGA (Mar 12, 2008)

Words can not describe....... :tu:tu:tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

very nice set up...and some very sexy sticks in there! :tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Man that's one beautiful humidor you got there! Great score!


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Very very nice setup!:dr:dr:dr


----------



## tjblades (Apr 21, 2008)

:drWOW! :dr You ain't kiddin', "Freakin' Sweet!"


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats shweet-nice sticks


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

That is one nice looking box you have there C14, and well stocked too...:tu:ss


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

CoopnGA said:


> Words can not describe....... :tu:tu:tu


:tpd::mn:mn:mn


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

W O W


----------



## Mennald (Apr 10, 2008)

Awesome, Chico! Aren't you glad you finally listened to me?

Hey, is that the sewing room in the background? :r


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Sweet looking setup :tu

I can try and try and try, but I can never get my humi that organized :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

She's a Beaut, Chico...congrats my friend!! :tu 

Comin' to the Brewer's Herf?


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Great great great humidor! Congratulations on the purchase. I really need one of those.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Very Nice..Lots of Opus:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

That is a wonderful Site and the sticks ain't bad either
Enjoy your purchase very nice:dr:dr


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Very nice!!! Looks like you have too much airspace though!! :* :ss


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Freakin Sweet is right!!
Awesome setup bro, I am still :dr


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

Mennald said:


> Awesome, Chico! Aren't you glad you finally listened to me?
> 
> Hey, is that the sewing room in the background? :r


Yeah I'm glad I went bigger instead of getting a smaller one like I did with the mini. Yes that is the mentioned room but there is no sewing done in there. :tg



icehog3 said:


> She's a Beaut, Chico...congrats my friend!! :tu
> 
> Comin' to the Brewer's Herf?


I don't remember when it is off the top of my head but I do believe I wasn't going to be able to.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

That a beauty! The beads are overkill imo though


----------



## Figo (May 21, 2008)

Can't talk right now...jaw is still on the table 

Beautiful!!


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gorgeous. Totally jealous here.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

CoopnGA said:


> Words can not describe....... :tu:tu:tu


+1. Nice humi man!


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

*Whoa.*

That is all.


----------



## Dinosaur Jr (Apr 25, 2008)

That's a beauty. Congrats!


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

CHRONO14 said:


> Hopefully, this is the last humi for awhile.


Another humi of the same size would fit perfectly right on top of it! :ss


----------



## Haastility (Apr 30, 2008)

woo baby thats purdy!!


----------



## UPHOTO (May 21, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!

Officially impressed. 

Amazing humi.

Way to go.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Gorgeous... simply gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## krik011 (Jul 24, 2007)

Holy Ball Zacks that is an awesome setup... how about sharing some of those Opus X's?


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

You my friend have excellent taste. Very classy setup all around.


Thanks for sharing the pics! :tu


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

:tu:tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL!!!
That is awesome.
Congrats and enjoy!

Me like that top shelf, left half.:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Gundy (Jun 7, 2008)

Great lookin humidor. Nice job.


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

borndead1 said:


> Another humi of the same size would fit perfectly right on top of it! :ss


Great theory unfortunately I don't think Mr. Staebell makes step stools to match the humidor because I wouldn't be able to reach the singles tray. :r


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Awesomely awesome! You got some great taste in sticks! (all stated in my favorite shade of green)


----------



## blckthree (Jan 19, 2008)

WOW! That is beautiful and the assortment inside... 

That sure does fuel my fire to want an Aristocrat of my own.

Mike


----------



## Barney Jr (Jun 5, 2008)

good god....drip....i need new undies.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That sure is sweet ..............:tu


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

The title says it all. That has to be the nicest cabinet humidor I've ever seen and I even used to own one. Very nice! Very, very nice!


----------



## truegritt (May 11, 2008)

Looks like a cheap set up there man, a little unorganized. It could use a little size reference. Maybe you should stand next to your pictures. Frik'n Cub fans don't know how to do anything right. Maybe you should put a big L flag next to it. An 8-3 loss to the giants they suck. It might look better in a sewing room. Go Braidwood


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

That is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy.


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

I agree man -- YOU SUCK!! Go to hell. But first... nah, I won't go there! :tu

Brother -- your setup is AWESOME!!!


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

In the words of Peter Griffin,That's freaking Sweet..Congrats.:tu
I want one..:ss


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

Ye sir, are a horrible human beeing. Ye've got me salivating more than a Great Dane with that gorgeus humidor and the bloody sweet set-up inside of it. If there's a sudden breaking and entry, and all that's gone is a new humi; it would be me.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

It's beautiful, enjoy it. Bob sure makes those singles drawers generous huh, you can fit a ton in there.


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

truegritt said:


> Looks like a cheap set up there man, a little unorganized. It could use a little size reference. Maybe you should stand next to your pictures. Frik'n Cub fans don't know how to do anything right. Maybe you should put a big L flag next to it. An 8-3 loss to the giants they suck. It might look better in a sewing room. Go Braidwood


I'd fire back at you but barking back at a brewers fan is like making fun of the mentally challenged. :BS


----------



## bripper (May 24, 2008)

Gorgeous setup - terrific smokes - better than the Art Institute of Chicago -- you should charge admission. Great going!


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks amazing!

P.S. If you ever want to get rid of that Vision box please let me know, I've been trying to get one for a while but don't want to use ebay.


----------



## troutbreath (May 22, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

Just wiped drool from my keyboard.

Nice humi and nicer collection.:ss


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Yep, that is a sweet humi!! Congrats :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Camilo....DUDE, that is beeeyouteefull!! Just plain gorgeous!! 

Super nice selection of Decades.......uhhhhhhhh, I mean CIGARS :tu


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

TripleF said:


> Camilo....DUDE, that is beeeyouteefull!! Just plain gorgeous!!
> 
> Super nice selection of Decades.......uhhhhhhhh, I mean CIGARS :tu


Took that picture just for you:ss


----------



## skotbob (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow! What a beauty. ...And I've been so proud lately of my new little 150 capacity with a dozen sticks in it. I'll work my way up to one of those soon enough I'm sure... or maybe a coolerdor first..


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

CHRONO14 said:


> I finally got my new humi in last week... and it seems bigger than I imagined but thats always a good thing.


Seems to me like you could have used the room, and its filling out nicely I might add. I am in love with that color (same color as mine). Its really nice when your humidor has enough class that it can sit in the best room of your house.


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Great looking humi! Theres a lotta room in there, Id get in trouble with that beauty!!


----------



## bigdog20 (Jul 18, 2007)

how many lbs. of beads you have in there? 3?


----------



## Molarman777 (Nov 7, 2007)

WOW, that is a thing of beauty. I guess I can stare at your Humi picture and then polish the top of my 50 stick humi and dream:tu.


Not sure I packed a parachute for the so called slope, its more like a cliff with no bottom.

Molar


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

bigdog20 said:


> how many lbs. of beads you have in there? 3?


I think 2. I may put in more I have a bunch of beads from previous storage .



Molarman777 said:


> WOW, that is a thing of beauty. I guess I can stare at your Humi picture and then polish the top of my 50 stick humi and dream:tu.
> 
> Not sure I packed a parachute for the so called slope, its more like a cliff with no bottom.
> 
> Molar


The slope is fun and painful.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Heck, I'm still :dr:dr:dr over that humi...:tu:ss


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

That's just beautiful.:dr


Congrats:bl


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks great... you have me looking at the aristo website:hn... you people are all so helpfully pushing me down the slope!


----------



## MCM (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow, nice looking setup and the contents aren't half-bad either!


----------

